# Secluded NJ/PA campground for tent camping



## Foxtrot189 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, I am relatively new to camping and only know of campgrounds like Triple Brook, Kymers, Tip Tam, The Great Divide, etc. I am looking for a campground that has sites more spread apart, a lot of the family camping resort grounds have sites pretty close together so there isn't much privacy if the site next to you is occupied. Aside from state parks are there any grounds with more space! In NJ of Eastern PA. I am in NJ about an hour from Bethlehem PA and am looking anywhere in NJ and no farther west than Bethlehem in PA. Also I camp with my boyfriend so there's no kids involved to entertain. 

Thanks!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

It's certainly not the answer you're looking for, but I'll wish you luck in your search. The east coast is too crowded to have much to choose from when it comes to spread out camping. I'm in north central Maryland and, with the exception of the western part of the state, everything I've found within a few hours of here, including Pennsylvania, New Jersey and northern Virginia, is all tightly packed looped camping. That's why I always wind up going out to western Maryland to get a private site. Even then, I still have to pick and choose to find a site that's nowhere near the next site.


----------



## Foxtrot189 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you MacGyver, I thought that was the case. From what I've been able to find the better sites are only for large groups like boyscouts. It's a shame, there's a lot of space in NJ around the Pine Barrens and there's a lot of state parks that offer camping its just hard to find information and maps on those.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

http://www.stateparks.com/nj.htm

Not certain if link works, or if secluded sites are available, but there's a place to start.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

A few more links to check out

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g28951-Activities-c57-t81-New_Jersey.html


https://www.getoutsidenj.com/places/47/list/state-parks-forests.html

https://www.state.nj.us/dep/parksandforests/parks/parkindex.html


----------

